
Browser-side PDF processing with Go and WebAssembly - verdverm
https://dev.to/wcchoi/browser-side-pdf-processing-with-go-and-webassembly-13hn
======
verdverm
Great article. This does not work out of the box and the author walks you
through their debugging process to eventually get it working!

I'll be following along to get a golang project working in the browser which
also requires filesystem access.

